# French bread cheese olive bread



## Medina Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

So the miss had a hankerings for my French bread cheesy olive bread. So one pack of yeast, 2 1/2 cups of flour, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 1 teaspoon of salt, 1 cup of water. ( thanks dad for teaching me how to bake). One key point no matter what is activat your yeast. Never mix it with dry  ingredients. Make sure your water is between 110 to 120 degrees add yeast and sugar. Let it activate. Then add your salt. Salt and yeast don’t work well together. Then add flour and mix by hand. Turn it into a ball and oil a bowl lightly. Place ball In bowl. Let it rest for 1/2 hour. Roll it into a square and roll it up. Bend over the edges. Make 3 to 4 cuts on top. Let it rest for 10 minutes to rise a little more. Heat over to 375 and brush on egg wash on top. Set time for 20 minutes and then brush on butter and bake for 10 to 15 more minutes. This is the French bread. The Oliver mixture is pending waiting for bread to cool.


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Olive cheese mixture. 1 whole soft butter stick, 1 head of roasted garlic, 1/2 cup of mayo, 1/2 cup of black olives,  1 cup green olives, 1/4 cup of onions. I bag of  mozzarella


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Mar 24, 2019)

Now what?
....lol

I did not expect this to start with fresh, homemade bread. This sounds really good. I'm definitely bookmarking. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

And done


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2019)

MJ, thanks for the recipes and that is some fine looking bread and spread.


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

1941069, member: 207823"]Now what?
....lol

Thanks crazy, my dad use to make this its great

I did not expect this to start with fresh, homemade bread. This sounds really good. I'm definitely bookmarking. Thanks for the recipe.[/QUOT

Thank you . I did add bacon this time to the spread and wow I’ll naver make it any other way[/QUOTE]


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you crazy,  my dad used to make this and it was always good 


crazymoon said:


> MJ, thanks for the recipes and that is some fine looking bread and spread.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks very good MJ, will have to give it a try. Thanks...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow that looks mighty good Joe. Thanks for sharing the how-to's. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## smokenharley (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe MJ. Gonna give this a try over the weekend. Looks delish.


----------

